# Say hello to virtual reality!



## Logges (Jun 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;03VghV33JZs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=03VghV33JZs[/video]


SO GOOOD.... now gaming got serious


----------



## silasraven (Jun 6, 2013)

this stuff was huge in the 90's in malls. kool but still when its holographic and thing just dont seem like a decade trend making a come back, then it will be HOLY FUCK. that game just knocked my ass to the ground, without hurting you of course.


----------



## Logges (Jun 6, 2013)

Well now with the Oculus VR and other gaming apparatuses it's getting pretty realistic


----------



## Logges (Jun 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;GcorIE2Ys0g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GcorIE2Ys0g&amp;feature=endscreen&amp;NR=1[/video]


----------



## sunni (Jun 6, 2013)

Logges said:


> Well now with the Oculus VR and other gaming apparatuses it's getting pretty realistic


im putting my money on occulus rift. , also im moving this to gaming section


----------



## DeeTee (Jun 6, 2013)

Interesting, but I hate to see the price, also I'm sure the software will be expensive too.


----------



## Logges (Jun 6, 2013)

its around 300 on kickstarter

hate it when they move threads... why would you have a "toke and talk" room? can you really define a topic for every single thread?


----------



## sunni (Jun 6, 2013)

Logges said:


> its around 300 on kickstarter
> 
> hate it when they move threads... why would you have a "toke and talk" room? can you really define a topic for every single thread?


because we organize things, this is strictly gaming related, we have a wonderful community of gamers, and it should be properly documented in the right area.


----------



## Logges (Jun 6, 2013)

sunni said:


> because we organize things, this is strictly gaming related, we have a wonderful community of gamers, and it should be properly documented in the right area.


I meant to discuss virtual reality and the extent to which it might reach in the coming years. I love gaming but i didn't want to make it another gaming thread.
I guess it seemed like another gaming thread. Don't get me wrong i love OCD'ing on everything but sometimes it can get hard to categorize some threads.
Glad topics are enforced anyways. Well done!


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 7, 2013)

is this still considered cool?


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jun 9, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> is this still considered cool?


yes,,,yes it is FTW!!


----------



## Reklaw (Jun 9, 2013)

shit was bad ass bk in the day... i always wonder why no one ever made anything else like that. .... im really surprised we are still gaming how we do now... we need some real deal shit like the holographic shit. like the movie gamers.. lol


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 9, 2013)

Reklaw said:


> shit was bad ass bk in the day... i always wonder why no one ever made anything else like that. .... im really surprised we are still gaming how we do now... we need some real deal shit like the holographic shit. like the movie gamers.. lol


honestly.. i thought the porn industry would have developed some sort of holographic thing by now (which would've contributed to the gaming world) ..but guess it never happened~


----------

